# RVShare or similar experiences for short term rental



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

Was looking at possibly joining some family at their Bayhouse in Palacios this July 4th weekend. Was looking for a spillover sleeping RV (A/C and beds basically!) in case accommodations get tight. 

Windering if the brain trust has had any experience with renting an RV (hitch towable, non 5th wheel).
Thanks


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I have rented a bumper pull travel trailer from outdoorsy, an individual. Very easy process and zero complaints.


----------

